# best website for used cars in Portugal



## baobao (May 7, 2019)

Guys whats the best website to look for a used car in portugal?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Best? Depends on your criteria. OXL have lots but most are not walking distance from where-ever you are, and if you go a long distance a bit difficult to go back and remonstrate if has a FTP.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Stand Virtual is not a bad source of info and can be searched by location


----------

